# State Associations



## spotshot (Jan 18, 2005)

I agree each time they update there site it gets worse.


----------



## wa-prez (Sep 9, 2006)

It used to be in a section called "Links" I think. I used to spend idle time looking at other states' web sites.

I suppose like with a lot of things, the burden of keeping the content accurate (avoiding dead links) became too difficult to bear.

Now, when I want to find the website for another state association, I just search for it. Almost as fast!


----------



## JF from VA (Dec 5, 2002)

wa-prez said:


> It used to be in a section called "Links" I think. I used to spend idle time looking at other states' web sites.
> 
> I suppose like with a lot of things, the burden of keeping the content accurate (avoiding dead links) became too difficult to bear.
> 
> Now, when I want to find the website for another state association, I just search for it. Almost as fast!


Well, that is what I suspected. I guess what I will do is search and build a folder of bookmarks. Google here I come.


----------



## wa-prez (Sep 9, 2006)

Here's one to get you started:

Washington = www.WashingtonArchery.org


----------



## Arrowwood (Nov 16, 2010)

I hope they get the site together soon. There's still no list of state organizations, no way to find who the regional directors are, no results, and the mid-Atlantic sectional indoor tournament isn't even listed on the calendar.


----------



## wa-prez (Sep 9, 2006)

Arrowwood said:


> I hope they get the site together soon. There's still no list of state organizations, no way to find who the regional directors are, no results, and the mid-Atlantic sectional indoor tournament isn't even listed on the calendar.


Here is where NFAA has posted the State Directors https://www.nfaausa.com/sectional-representatives/ And I know it is up to date, because we just changed our Washington State Director this month, and the current one is listed.

But you are right that I didn't find the Sectional Councilmen listed.

I like the way they did the Tournament list so you can choose Indoor, Outdoor, 3D, National, Sectional etc and see those tournaments.

If your section isn't listed, talk to your Councilman and see if it was submitted. 

I know Northwest section was pretty tardy in getting our info submitted.


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

Wa-prez, councilman are the last names listed in the representative section, I wish you folks would call NFAA HQ and complain as I have mater of fact they had time to put wasted pictures of the hired help at HQ but have not yet put info on the site that is important to the members. So don't be so fast to put blame on the Council as this whole thing is driven in Yankton and there wasn't anything we were asked for or required to do.


----------



## wa-prez (Sep 9, 2006)

archer_nm said:


> Wa-prez, councilman are the last names listed in the representative section, I wish you folks would call NFAA HQ and complain as I have matter of fact they had time to put wasted pictures of the hired help at HQ but have not yet put info on the site that is important to the members. So don't be so fast to put blame on the Council as this whole thing is driven in Yankton and there wasn't anything we were asked for or required to do.


Ah, now that you mentioned it, I see that is true, the councilman is the last person listed in each Section.

Might have made a little more sense if the councilman was listed FIRST, or even better if they added a title to each position i.e. NW Councilman, Idaho State Director, Montana State Director, Oregon State Director, etc. 

Matter of fact, the first time I saw the new website, I didn't know how to find ANY of the content, because I didn't see that "Menu" up in the top right corner. I bet a bunch of other people miss it too.

Hey, I was in no way blaming the Council (unless that part of the comment was aimed at one of the other posters). What I meant is that for example the NW Indoor Section info is very sparse and the root of the problem is that some states (my own for example) were WAY late in selecting an Indoor Sectional site and getting the Contract submitted and the Info Sheet filled in. 

We've got a new Washington State Director, so I hope we'll be doing better on that front.


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

I asked weeks ago for the positions to be listed like they once were but was basically told that is not a major concern at this time, that is why I referenced the pictures on the site. Please feel free to register your concerns at HQ this am.


----------



## Pete53 (Dec 5, 2011)

here`s the problem with the NFAA at the HQ. these people in charge don`t really give a RAT`s a-s about it`s members as long as we the members keep paying our dues, life will just continue on at the NFAA HQ. what really needs to be done is a total house cleaning with new thinking. but I think I will save my money for dues next year and not join anymore. wish you all luck and to the members MERRY CHRISTMAS !


----------



## Arrowwood (Nov 16, 2010)

From the "About" section of the website:

"The purpose of the National Field Archery Association, as defined in the NFAA Constitution and Bylaws, is: (1) *To unite field archery associations of states into one organized unit* that will work uniformly and effectively in providing for the development of the sport of archery in conformance with the will of a majority of the membership." etc.

I would think a list of the state organizations would be a priority for the NFAA's website.


----------



## Arrowwood (Nov 16, 2010)

Well I guess the squeaky (cranky?) wheel gets the grease... the 2016 mid-Atlantic indoor sectionals are on the calendar now.


----------



## Arrowwood (Nov 16, 2010)

It's beautiful... they have the state associations listed with the representatives now. Great job.

https://www.nfaausa.com/sectional-representatives/


----------



## wa-prez (Sep 9, 2006)

That is truly functional, a great Christmas present!


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

:embara: Virginia's web site is as embarrassing as ever......... http://www.vfaa.org/


----------



## hdracer (Aug 8, 2007)

Where is the 2016 NFAA Indoor National Championships registration page located? I can't seem to find it. The tournament itself is listed (with 2014 results) but no link to sign up.


----------



## hdracer (Aug 8, 2007)

Never mind. Got an email today saying "registration coming soon". Thought I registered in Nov last year. Seems a bit slow this year...


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

hdracer said:


> Never mind. Got an email today saying "registration coming soon". Thought I registered in Nov last year. Seems a bit slow this year...


Not slow. They are updating the website. The NFAA typically takes many times longer to get things done than it does in the real world.


----------

